# Video on demand - Was ist euer Favorit?



## Wendigo (13. April 2013)

Hallo,

wie das Thema schon sagt. Die Auswahl ist ja mittlerweile recht groß und daher würde ich mich gerne hier mal umhören. Das Angebot sollte Serien und Spielfime umfassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2013)

Ist absolut nicht meine Welt, in der Vergangenheit ließ auch die Qualität zu wünschen übrig. Mir reicht das normale Programm + IPTV sowie meine umfangreiche Konservensammlung


----------



## Bensta (14. April 2013)

Ich nutze dafür ein Apple TV. Da schau ich auch täglich meine abonnierten YouTube Kanäle und alle Spiele der NBA die mich interessieren.


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2013)

Die Auswahl ist groß. Ähhm. WTF. Die Auswahl ist überhaupt nicht groß ... alle Dienste sind auf ihre Art und Weise kacke.


----------



## Laudian (14. April 2013)

Für Filme benutze ich sehr häufig ein Kino 

Falls Netflix irgendwann mal in Deutschland verfügbar ist werde ich mir das holen, habs auch schon über VPN probiert, das klappt aber nur sehr begrenzt.

Ansonsten habe ich hier ein AppleTV stehen, damit kaufe / leihe ich aber nichts, sondern streame lediglich Inhalte von PC/Mac/iPhone auf meinen Fernseher.


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2013)

Soweit ich das sehen konnte, hat man meist nur eine bestimmte Auswahl an Filmen pro Anbieter- das befriedigt niemals auf Dauer.

Ich habe daher bei Lovefilm das dickste Per-Post-leih-Abo, da schaffe ich etwa 8 Filme pro Monat für grade mal etwa 18 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ich habe schon über 100 interessante/gute Filme durch und bei den meisten wäre ein Kauf im Geschäft ein Fehler gewesen, die 2,50 Euro umgerechnet beim Leihen sind dagegen verschmerzbar finde ich.

Die Post-Leih-Auswahl an Filmen ist riesig und fast komplett.


----------



## Wendigo (14. April 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehen konnte, hat man meist nur eine bestimmte Auswahl an Filmen pro Anbieter- das befriedigt niemals auf Dauer.
> 
> Ich habe daher bei Lovefilm das dickste Per-Post-leih-Abo, da schaffe ich etwa 8 Filme pro Monat für grade mal etwa 18 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Ich habe schon über 100 interessante/gute Filme durch und bei den meisten wäre ein Kauf im Geschäft ein Fehler gewesen, die 2,50 Euro umgerechnet beim Leihen sind dagegen verschmerzbar finde ich.
> ...


 
Das ist nicht ganz so mein Ding. Ich schaue gerne spontan Filme an. Dies ist hier nicht nicht ganz möglich. Das Vido on demand - Angebot ist noch sehr ausbaufähig und 2 Tage auf ne DVD zu warten, ist mir zu lang.


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2013)

Also mir fällt immer Maxdome ein wenn ich an VOD denke, die sind ja recht groß.

Aber das Abo-Modell wird da recht schlecht erklärt.
Wieviel muss man zB. im Standard- oder Premium-Paket zuzahlen pro Top-Film ?
Recht undurchsichtig das Ganze fand ich damals.


----------



## Wendigo (14. April 2013)

Was fällt denn da in Genre "Top Film"?

Aktuelle Kinofilme brauche ich nicht unbedingt. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass min. eine 6 MBit Verbindung sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Hänschen (14. April 2013)

Ich habe bei den Maxdome Top-Filmen (aktuelle Blockbuster) teilweise bis zu 5 Euro pro VOD-Angucken gesehen früher, ich glaube das reduziert sich etwas je anch abonniertem Paket.

Leider stand da nirgends etwas Genaues zu der Preis Staffelung.


----------



## loller7 (15. April 2013)

Wir nutzen watchever, da man für Beamer und Leinwand auch einige FIlme parat haben sollte. Die Auswahl ist, was Filme betrifft, noch nicht so riesig aber stellt trotzdem zufrieden. Neuere Filme werden auch in HD angeboten. Wirklich cool sind auch die ganzen Serien. Das streamen klappt gut und ist doch recht preiswert.


----------



## Plumbumm (15. April 2013)

Also Lovefilm Amazon dings ist die Auswahl doch recht überschaubar, somit für mich absolut zuklein! Keine alten Schinken, alles was ich bisher bei Lovefilm gesucht habe ist als Video nicht im System. Somit werd ich das kündigen, zumal auch technische schwierigkeiten (silverlight wird wohl die ursache sein) vorhanden sind, das teilweise Filme mit fehlern wieder gegeben werden, dann doch lieber nen kino nutzen! Da gibts keine Schwierigkeiten und auch wenn die Qualität manchmal unterirdisch ist, nichts stört mich mehr als wenn der Film stockt und hakt.
Somit wer neue Blockbuster sehen will ist bei Lovefilm falsch.

MfG.

Pb


----------



## Hänschen (15. April 2013)

Die Lovefilm-VOD Abteilung kannste glaub vergessen, die ist noch ziemlich im Aubau.

Dafür ist der Post-Verleih ziemlich dick, bis auf die Manga-Abteilung .
Lauter Serienteile da, und nur ein paar Toptitel wie es schien.


----------



## Gentlem4n (15. April 2013)

VoD von Lovefilm ist echt Käse. Aber das Ausleihen per Post ist ganz cool. Leider werden bei Serien die DVDs einzeln verschickt. So kommen schnell 3-4DVDs pro Staffel zusammen


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. April 2013)

Leider sind im Moment noch alle deutschen VoD Dienst Müll (mMn.).
Meine Lösung sieht momentan so aus:
- Lovefilm DVD-per-Post-2-Stück Abo für 6€ oder so
- Netflix (google mal, das anmelden ist nicht so schwer  ) für umgerechnet auch knapp 6-7€ (glaub ich)
- hola unblocker oder bezahlter Dienst, allerdings ist hier die Frage: VPN (langsamer) oder DNS Service (schneller, aber eventuell Sicherheitsdenken)

Also bekommst du für 15-20€ aktuelle Deutsche Filme auf DVD + Serien und viele weitere Filme auf Englisch. Da ich eh lieber das Original sehe ist das kein Nachteil.
Wenn du willst kannst du auch noch Hulu für mehr Serien in den Pot schmeißen. Allerdings tauchen die Serien auf Netflix immer noch viel früher auf als bei uns in Deutschland 

Wer dann noch Serien möglichst früh auf Deutsch besitzen will: iTunes (wenn auch sehr teuer!).


----------



## Wendigo (15. April 2013)

Also, meine Freundin und ich haben es jetzt doch mal das "30 Tage kostenlos" Angebot von Watchever probiert. Das Angebot ist wirklich total enttäuschend. Nicht einmal King of Queens gibt es.


----------



## Hänschen (21. April 2013)

Im dicksten Lovefilm Abo (glaub 18 Euro) kann man sich etwa 8 Filme im Monat reinziehn, also 2 pro Woche.

Das wären etwa 2,50 Euro pro Film.

Ob sich das bei Serien rentiert weiss ich nicht, hab ich noch nicht probiert 

Aber für Filme ist das super, manche Streifen konnte ich mir nichtmal ganz angucken so übel waren sie, und 2,50 Euro Verlust ist zu verkraften im Gegensatz zu einem Fehlkauf.


----------

